# Berries & Cream



## angbaby4974 (Mar 17, 2009)

Only my 3rd or 4th CP, but I had to get the swirly thing going.  Anyways, added color & Blackberry FO  to the 2 cups I pulled out at VERY light trace.  Added GM to the rest of the batch @ trace, but still got a really yellowish color.  Can't for the life of me get a nice light colored GM soap. :?   *sigh*

Anyways here she is in the mold...yes I have a VERY long, kinda shallow mold.  DH made it for me & it was a bugger to try & find something that would fit over top of it to insulate :roll:


----------



## Jody (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks fantastic Ang!!!!


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2009)

Only your 3rd or 4th batch?!!!  Wow....brilliant colour contrast & gorgeous soap.  I think just embrace the golden GM :wink: Want to share your swirly tips?

Tanya


----------



## surf girl (Mar 17, 2009)

Niiiiice!  That's some pretty sweet swirlin' you got goin' on, there, angbaby!  Can't wait to see them cut!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, I just had to peek in on them.. To my surprise (& delight)  They're a very light creamy color with an awesome DARK purple swirl.  Which is exactly what I was hoping for.  So I've never done CP in a log mold before.  Only done it in cutesy molds.  When should I take it out of the mold?  And how soon should I cut it?  If it ashes (& I'm praying that it doesn't)  how do you get rid of that?  I've heard alcohol spritz???  OMG  It's like waiting for Christmas!  I'm so excited I can't sleep!


----------



## Jola (Mar 17, 2009)

I love it!
I'm still afraid to try swirlies! (only on my 4th batch)


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 17, 2009)

Lovely lovely swirls!!
And I agree, I think the warmth of the gm part matches the warm red colour. Ang you're a natural!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 17, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Only your 3rd or 4th batch?!!!  Wow....brilliant colour contrast & gorgeous soap.  I think just embrace the golden GM :wink: Want to share your swirly tips?
> 
> Tanya



Not my 3rd or 4th batch total, just CP, have been HPing like crazy, to the point where DH said maybe we should use some of this soap before you make more LOL.
Anyways, I just followed everyone elses advice on how to swirl.  I made a 4 lb batch, brought it to VERY light trace, took out 2 cups ( I used a ladle & my 2 cup measuring cup), kept blending the main batch until I got med trace, moved blender to the measuring cup, again blended till it was somewhere between light & med trace.  Added my coloring, blended some more, then back to the big batch for one more whirl with the blender (I rinsed off after the color batch), got it to the thickness I wanted, poured it in the mold, added fragrance to the colored bathc, gave it a quick shot with the blender just to incorporate the fragrance, & grabbed my stainless steel chopstick (I don't have any other use for them...but that's another story).  The first go round I poured from fairly high above the mold so the color would go into the bar, & each time I reached the end of the mold, I went a little lower until the swirl was laying on top.  then side to side & back & forth & all around with the chopstick. 

I just took the top off & It's so pretty, I can't wait to cut it, but it's still a bit soft. & I don't want to mess up the pretty smooth top that I have.


----------



## jbarad (Mar 17, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh I can't wait to see this cut  it's gorgeous so far, I bet it'll be great


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 17, 2009)

truly beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 17, 2009)

Okie Dokie Here's the cut pics!  Not real excited about the inside, but at least they are pretty on the top.  I think if I had put a little of the color in the bottom & then poured the GM & then more of the color, I would have had better swirls.  At any rate I think it's decent for my first swirl.  And, it's ashing a bit already  :cry:


----------



## jbarad (Mar 17, 2009)

oh they look great 

It might not have gone all the way thru, but it looks awesome how it is


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks.  Once they harden up a bit more, I'll probably bevel the edges, at least on one so I can 1)see if I like it, and 2)see if I have a steady enough hand to do it without having a soap beveler.

So many things to add to my b-day wish list LOL
1) TOG molds
2) TOG beveler
3) Tons of FO & EO
4)Oils

Oh My, I think I might be a little addicted to soaping LOL


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 17, 2009)

Good God that is an amazing looking soap!! Love it!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!!!  I actually like that look with the swirl coming part-way down.  Just tell people it's what you wanted to achieve...    Your colours are fantastic lady.....great job


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Absolutely fantastic!!!  I actually like that look with the swirl coming part-way down.  Just tell people it's what you wanted to achieve...    Your colours are fantastic lady.....great job



Well, the colors were an accident actually.  The other day when I made my HP salt bars & poured a bit at trace to test a CP bar, I added some blue food color that I had & it turned purple immediately.  So when I got the bug last night, I used the blue again, & got this amazing purple.  I'm sure it will bleed, but it was good practice @ swirling.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah I have a blue that turns purple in CP so I switched to Ultramarines to get my blues.  The purple is a happy accident and if you add red it is amazing as well...


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 17, 2009)

WOW this is the same soap I am amazed I had to do a double take and still cant hardly believe the change in color. Is this normal? or did you get pic mixed up?














Looks very nice though.


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 17, 2009)

Those look beautiful! I love the colors you ended up with (of course the colors you started with looked pretty cool too!)


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2009)

Sooooo pretty!  Thanks for your swirly tips angbaby!  The final colours and swirls are awesome....the gm went creamy after all - yay for you!  I bet they smell divine - so the fragrance is only in the purple colour?  The gm part will be the 'cream' smelling bit then.  _Fabulous_.

Tanya


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 17, 2009)

desert_gold_hound said:
			
		

> WOW this is the same soap I am amazed I had to do a double take and still cant hardly believe the change in color. Is this normal? or did you get pic mixed up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are true colors.  When I poured, the GM was yellow & the colored part was red.  After it gelled & set up in the mold, it turned cream & purple, which was what I was hoping for.


----------



## LomondSoap (Mar 17, 2009)

I love the swirls and the colours. What a change from the just poured, really beautiful


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 24, 2009)

*WOW!*

I think the coloring and swirling is awesome!!! Nice job.

craftgirl


----------

